
Facebook Job Hunting App BranchOut Raises $6 Million - faramarz
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/17/branchout-6-million/
======
faramarz
Wow! I'm impressed. Me and a partner submitted a similar app during the
facebook fbfund grant competition. We got rejected. The crew got busy with
life's problems, and the app was put on indefinite hold.

I wonder why no one else tried this before? A job search company based solely
on the facebook platform. The big players in the business won't do it, because
still make money as destination site and through career services

